

Show HN: Make a 3D snowflake for your mum - poppin3k
http://express3dgifts.com/apps/snowflake/#.UModyXPjncE

======
jspaur
This is pretty cool. For some reason I want to click and drag/rotate the 3D
model that is onscreen already.

I'd also love to see a picture of what the real thing looks like :)

edit: btw, the font rendering is a little odd on Chrome 23 with Win7 @
<http://i.imgur.com/ZvTAs.png>

~~~
poppin3k
jspaur: thanks for the feedback--will put a picture of the real deal on there
:). As for the rendering--are you talking about the blue outline around the
text?

